# powder coat



## Weezer (17 Aug 2012)

What are the pros/cons? Not really liking the idea of doing a DIY paint job, I've rather get it done once and finishednoff properly!! Any had any joy with getting there frame powder coated? Or what other options do I have apart from DIY?

Weezer


----------



## smokeysmoo (17 Aug 2012)

Powder coat = harder wearing finish and uniform finish but probably a higher cost to acheive.

Pro Spray = chips easier, varied finish (depending on skill of painter), cheaper option.

DIY Spray = chips easier, flakes easier if not prepped well, very varied finish, cheapest option.

I've done a few resto projects and have always gone for the Pro Spray option. This is because I work in the motor trade and have the contacts to get it done well.


----------



## nick.b (19 Aug 2012)

powdercoat is the best for looks and wear, just a touch costly, IF you can strip your bike down and strip and prep the bike there is a guy on ebay that does them for £20, but must be stripped beforehand.1


----------



## Weezer (19 Aug 2012)

Who is the guy on ebay?


----------



## nick.b (19 Aug 2012)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/POWDER-CO...0935038941?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item1c284a3fdd

found them today, no idea what they are like but looks legit enough.

the price is reasonable considering they do No prep work.


----------



## Bodhbh (21 Aug 2012)

Had a couple of frames powdercoated, one for 30 quid and the other was 45 quid (I think). If you can get someone to do it cheaply I'd just go that route. It is much tougher/nicer than a homebrew job - and by the time you buy the paint, nitromors etc you are spending the bulk of the 30 quid anyhow...nm all the faffing.


----------



## KenG (22 Aug 2012)

i've just had a frame powdercoated and the finish was spot-on,i had it done in RAL 5018,it cost me the sum of £25 but i prepped it first by removing all the paint with nitromors and smoothing the frame down where needed.
Its not the first frame ive had powdercoated and that one was fine too, overall i always go with powdercoating,theres a good choice of colours (RAL) and new ones are been added all the time,pearls and metallics etc


----------



## User482 (23 Aug 2012)

Yep, had my old Thorn audax shotblasted, powdercoated in racing green then had a local firm make some new decals. Looks great, and is very hard wearing.


----------



## Kirstie (4 Sep 2012)

I need to get my bullit done - do you just go to motor body shops to get something powdercoated? If so I have a contact and can get it sorted easily.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (4 Sep 2012)

I'm seriously tempted to tone down the gaudy frame on my commuter single speed, but I'm not sure I can be arsed to strip all the components off.


----------



## battered (10 Oct 2021)

Kirstie said:


> I need to get my bullit done - do you just go to motor body shops to get something powdercoated? If so I have a contact and can get it sorted easily.


No, you go to a powder coater. Or a wheel refurbisher, they generally use powder coat.


----------



## midlife (10 Oct 2021)

Was the OP from nearly a decade ago?


----------



## dan_bo (10 Oct 2021)

Err yeah


----------



## Sittingduck (13 Oct 2021)

the OP

Joined 13 Aug 2012
Last seen 19 Aug 2012

you never know though might pop in for his 10 year anniversary next summer


----------



## Drago (13 Oct 2021)

Flamin' 'eck. This thread is so old I had to use a ouija board to post here.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## gbb (13 Oct 2021)

Had a frame powder coated once.
Pros...
Not expensive (not cheap either)
Very very hard wearing.
Crown race, i couldnt get off, they taped over it to powdercoat then removed it, less than perfect but it was an ok solution.
Cons...
Limited colours i suspect
A bit 'industrial ' looking


----------



## battered (13 Oct 2021)

I'm a powder coat convert. £45 frame and forks, start to finish, with metallic lacquer. Colours limited to the RAL chart, which is enough for me. There are *hundreds*. Mine looks ace, not at all industrial. It looks like Kawasaki green, funnily enough.

It costs more than £45 in aerosols, and you have to do all the prep. Paying a bike shop is £100 up, more if you want more than 1 colour, lacquer, etc.


----------



## Gillstay (14 Oct 2021)

Teckaloid coach painting enamel, quality brushes, wipe down cloth's, for after sanding back, and patience used to get me an excellent finish, very cheaply.


----------

